# Injured cat in garden



## Krispy Krouton (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi all just joined here but not being a current pet owner I skipped the new comers section. Just after a bit of advice really. There's this cat that's been walking around our garden the past week and a half. Not sure if its stray/disowned/ferel but it has a raw bit in the middle of its tail, and the end is kinked. We've been leaving food out because we feel ever so sorry for it, and we've watched it wallop it down. I managed to get a photo of it. Its very timid and I think it might be deaf or hard of hearing because it doesn't react to any kind of noises we make. I was sat in the garden tonight and it gingerly walked over to me but then ran past as it got closer like as if it wanted to see how close it could get before being frightened. A few times I've got up to walk into the kitchen and it follows me, as soon as I stop it runs away a little bit before following me again. We are going to have a walk around locally to see if it belongs to anybody. If it does I want the owner to sort its tail out, if nobody claims it's theirs I think we have to call the RSPCA. I hope I've uploaded the photo correctly, if so what do you think? The top photo shows how raw this injury is and the bottom one shows the whole tail. The other half has already said she'd want to keep it if it's nobody's cat.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello and welome to the forum. Please don't call the RSPCA they wont do anything anyway. Pop some notices up in your area. pop some photos on Facebook for lost cats. there might a white cat lost page on facebook. I know there is one for Black cats. Also take him to a vet to see if the cat is chipped the vet can also look at his tail for you.
You could also pop a paper collor on him with your phone details to see if anyone gets in touch.
Some pure white cats are deaf and he could have got in a van and be miles away from home.Hope you find his owner. looks a lovey cat x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Try Cats Protection too.

As it’s injured they may come and get him, treat and look for owner.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jill3 said:


> Please don't call the RSPCA


Definitely not.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Local Facebook groups are often great for these situations....both the pet or cat specific ones and also more general groups. 
I agree the cat is likely deaf so is very vulnerable being outside. 
Local cat protection should be able to visit and scan the cat for you.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

There is a high chance he is owned. Apart from the tail he looks like he is in reasonable condition. As others have said try and catch him and take him to the vet. If he won't come to you you can borrow a cat trap. Many vets and rescues have these to borrow. Get the cat microchip checked. If the cat is owned then the cat will be reunited and the owner will pay the vet bill. It's possible the cat has been lost, escaped etc and the owner is unaware they have been injured. One of our current threads is a bout a cat that escaped from a cattery. With holiday season at the moment and the nice weather more cats have had the opportunity to get out/lost.

If you can handle him try the microchip first. A paper collar can work but it is like the vet will keep him in till the owner is found. If no owner is located you can mention you want to keep him.

Put up posters, leaflet the neighbourhood and also report the cat on your local social media sites.


----------



## Krispy Krouton (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you for your replies, its been back again tonight. As regards trying to catch it I think it will be difficult to gain its trust although the other night it did come close to me and was happy sitting down at a safe enough distance away. Those cat traps sound like a good idea if it has no owner or they can't be reached. I will also use Facebook as much as I hate that site it might prove useful. Mrs krouton is off work all next week so she will contact Cats Protection and print off some leaflets.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Please let us know how you get on. I hope you find it's owner, it does look like it was well cared for before getting lost.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

The tail looks very painful. It really needs to see a vet now. Cats protection have traps (already mentioned). Please update us. Lovely cat. Good luck.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

TriTri said:


> The tail looks very painful


As tho' it's been caught in a door or something.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Calvine said:


> As tho' it's been caught in a door or something.


Looks like a partial degloving injury, if that's such a thing on a tail.

Must be very sore.

As @kittih said, you could borrow a trap from somewhere to get it to a vet, you wouldn't need to win it's trust, it would just need to be hungry enough.

Poor cat


----------



## Krispy Krouton (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi all. Well its been a while since I updated this. My other half went to find out about a cat box and on the same day the cat didn't cone for his usual food. A couple of days passed and he appeared again, minus the tail from where the injury was. At first we thought it did indeed belong to somebody and they'd had it surgically removed, hence why he'd not been back for a day. It was healing, but still weeping occasionally. We carried on feeding it and we had a cat box from a friend to use but he wouldn't go anywhere near and became quite aggressive about going in. We tried for a few days as it would still come for food, even meowing at the back door but then out of the blue he just stopped coming. He hasn't been back since the end of August which is very strange. He was here like clockwork but then just stopped. We've asked a couple of local residents and they haven't seen him either (after saying they used to see him in their gardens). I can only assume he's been taken in to a vet and hopefully reunited with his owner, the other possibility is unthinkable.. I mean it is odd to just stop coming for food or is that what cats do? A friend said they go where the food is so why not come back?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Fingers crossed, he's just been sorted out. Hope so.


----------

